# Cool site



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

I found a cool website. http://www.geocities.com/sludgenews . It has odd, funny and bizarre news and is updated daily. I just thought it was a good way to pass time if you're bored. Who knows, maybe they'll have a story about fish once in a while.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool, thanks for sharing


----------

